# Contador ascendente descendente de 0 a 7 con Flip-Flop tipo D



## BlackSkeleton (May 27, 2010)

Hola a todo, bueno tengo que entregar un pequeño proyecto para la escuela, es un contador de 0 a 7 ascendente descendente con FF tipo D.
Tengo ese contador pero con FF tipo JK pero el maestro lo quiere con tipo D
ojala me pudieran ayudar a usar el que tengo, o basarme en el que tengo para entregar mi proyecto.
lo intente hacer, pero me salieron muchas compuertas, lo simule y todo y no funciono, dejo la imagen adjunta
Ojala me puedan ayudar, gracias!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 28, 2010)

Hola BlackSkeleton

Es relativamente sencillo hacer ese tipo de contador. Si sabes como funciona.
Imagínate que no sabes leer... no entenderías lo que te estoy escribiendo...pero como supongo sí sabes puedes leer estas líneas.

Así debe ser el conocimiento de los componentes “circuitos Lógicos”: compuertas, contadores, decodificadores, multiplexores, Etc. Como Saber Leer, escribir, entender lo hablado y saber hablar.
De otro modo es muy difícil.
Bueno, basta de palabrería.

Para que una serie de contadores(En Cascada) Tipo D cuenten hacia arriba (0-7 tu caso) Se deben conectar las Q’s Negadas al Clock del siguiente Flip-Flop.

Para que una serie de contadores(En Cascada) Tipo D cuenten hacia abajo (7-0 tu caso) Se deben conectar las Q’s al Clock del siguiente Flip-Flop.

Para que una serie de contadores(En Cascada) Tipo D cuenten hacia arriba ó hacia abajo hay que hacer una circuiteria para que por medio de un conmutador seleccionar que las Q’s se conecten al Clock Del Siguiente Flip.Flop ó que sean las Q’s negadas las que se conecten.

Sencillo no ?

Toma en cuenta que para que cambien de estado hay que conectar la Q negada a la entrada D del mismo Flip-Flop. En ambos casos: hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Y ,digamos, en este caso se toman las Q’s como salida de nuestro contador.


Analiza los siguientes adjuntos y ve si te sirven

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BlackSkeleton (May 28, 2010)

Gracias @MrCarlos me as ayudado bastante y te lo agradesco considerablemente, viendo bien los dos circuitos de JK y D no cambian mucho, mas que el cambio de estado en los D se toma de la NQ's, pero son muy parecidos.
una sola duda si quisiera hacerlo sincrono, como seria??? bueno este me sirve bastante bien solo es esa duda, me iamgino que seria mas complejo en compuertas no es asi?
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## tutacloro (Ago 17, 2010)

saludos...pues no soy muy experto en esto y necesito ayuda, si tenego un contador de 0 15 hecho a base de flip flop D's pero quiero que cuando llegue al 9 se devuelva, es decir que haga esto..(0-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-0) como lo lograria???


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola tutacloro

Espero que el contador que tienes ya pueda contar ascendente y descendentemente, si así es entonces cuando esté contando ascendentemente debes detectar cuando llegue a 10 restablecer a 8 y cambiar la dirección de conteo, como ahora está contando descendentemente debes detectar cuando llegue a 15 restablecer a 1 y cambiar la dirección de conteo.
Para lograr esto tus Flip-Flop’s deben tener entradas de Set y Clear ya que por medio de estas podrás restablecer a 8 o a 1.

Si analizas el circuito contenido en la tercer imagen del mensaje #2 verás que solo le falta un “juego” de FF-D, 2 Compuertas AND y Una OR para poder contar hasta el 15. Ese circuito ya cuenta 0 a 7 ó 7 a 0.
Abajo a la izquierda hay un cuadrito que dice Dirección, con el se cambia la dirección de conteo.

Se puede quitar ese cuadrito y en su lugar poner la Q otro FF-D por medio del cual cambiaría la dirección de conteo cada que le llegue un pulso a su Clock. Este Clock se genera al detectar, con una circuiteria, el 10 ó el 15.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tutacloro (Ago 18, 2010)

hola , gracias por ayudarme, mi contador cuenta de forma ascendente y descendente, pero tengo problema restableciendo de 10 a 8, por que no encuentro la combinacion adecuada para que cuando se identifiqe el 1010 pase a 1000, quiero poner el clear de los 3 ultimos flip flops en 0 para que se restablesca a 1000 me imagino que esa es la forma adecuada de hacerlo.

si pongo una nand cuya entrada sean el 1er bit y el tercero (los cuales estarian en 1 cuando aparezca el 1010) y la mando a clear me daria el cero, hasta ahi creo que voy bien pero el gran problema es que el contador cuando lo enciendo comienza desde 1111 y no desde 0000 lo que hace que desde el primer instante en que lo enciendo la compuerta nand mande un 0 a los clear y no lo deja trabajar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola tutacloro

Creo que debes utilizar los 4 BIT’s de salida del contador (Q8, Q4, Q2, Q1).
Si solo detectas 2 BIT’s para el 10 (1010) tambien esos BIT’s serán 1’s en 11, 13, y 15.
11 = 1011
13 = 1110
15 = 1111
Pero claro tu contador, si está bien hecho, del 0 al 9 y del 9 al 0, nunca pasará por esos números, pero...
Al encenderlo pasarían cosas extrañas ya que, en un simulador, quien sabe que respuesta tengan los componentes y también en la realidad. Entonces es probable que sí aparezcan esos números al encender el circuito.

Tal vez la imagen adjunta te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victor fuentes (Sep 17, 2010)

Mr. Carlos digame por favor en donde se conecta la señal del key (contador up-down 0-7)pero en la protoboard


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola victor fuentes

Perdón pero no entiendo, o no sé, qué es “señal del key”.
Por otra parte, los ProtoBoards hay de muchos tipos; cúal es el que Tú tienes?
Podrías adjuntar una imagen de tu ProtoBoard?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victor fuentes (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola Mr. Carlos, saludos a toda la sala

   Me referia al contador 0-7 up down con FF D;tiene una entrada que dice Dirección key='D',disculpa por no insertar imagen ( nose como hacerlo)gracias por ver mi mensaje ,se que me darás la solucion.

   saludos   
y espero dar solucion a alguien como ustedes


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola victor fuentes

ese cuadrito cafe que dice "direccion" es un conmutador con el que se aplica un 1 o un 0 para que cambie de direccion el conrtador.
espero haberme explicado bien.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Hamt (Oct 3, 2010)

Gracias, me ha servido mucho la información.


----------



## transh182 (Oct 17, 2010)

Amigos tengo un problema también estoy haciendo este contador ascendente descendente que va de 0 a 9 pero no me da de esta forma como la explican hay si alguno de ustedes tuviera el diseño me harían un enorme favor ya que tengo que montarlo para un trabajo en la u gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola transh182

Si te refieres al circuito que está en el mensaje #2 de este mismo tema entonces debes agregar Otro Flip-Flop tipo D, para que sean 4, así puede llegar hasta el 9.

Lo configuras como están los otros, con sus compuertas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## transh182 (Oct 17, 2010)

mr carlos
gracias por la respuesta pero mira que es que el problema es a la hora de truncarlo para que solo llegue a 9 y que si le doy el botón de descendente vaya hacia atras, ahora si esta en cero y doy descendente debería de cero ir a 9,8,7, etc. cierto entonces lo que no se es como truncarlo adecuadamente. ya el otro flip flop lo tengo puesto solo me falta esto
agradezco si me puedes ayudar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola transh182

Todo lo que dices en tu mensaje es cierto.
Los contadores hechos con Flip-Flop’s ya sean tipo D, J-K, R-S son un poco más difíciles tanto para contar en un rango de números como hacerlos ascendentes o descendentes(Más complejos).

Fíjate: para que cuente ascendentemente de 0 a 9 debes restablecer los Flip-Flop’s cuando lleguen a la cuenta 10.
Normalmente esto se logra con una compuerta AND conectando sus entradas a los BIT’s Q8 y Q2 y la salida de la AND se aprovecha para “Jugar” con las entradas SET y RESET de los Flip-Flop’s ya que si solo la conectas al RESET de los Flip-Flop’s las 3 Compuertas que están conectadas al CLOCK están listas para hacer cambiar de estado al 
Flip-Flop correspondiente.

Lo mismo ocurre cuando los Flip-Flop’s están contando descendentemente (De 9 a 0). Aquí se detecta cuando estos llegan a 0 y hay que restablecer a 9. igual, hay que “Jugar” con las entradas SET y RESET de los Flip-Flop’s para lograrlo. En este caso se utiliza una compuerta OR y las 4 Q’s (Q8, Q4, Q2, Q1) se conectan a las entradas de esa OR y su salida se utiliza para “Jugar” con las entradas SET y RESET de los Flip-Flop’s para lograr que se restablezca a 9.

Desafortunadamente no tengo un diagrama para que te pudiera servir de guía en tu proyecto, sin embargo te adjunto uno que es automático de 0 a 15 y 15 a 0, pero con Flip-Flop’s J-K.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## transh182 (Oct 18, 2010)

muchas gracias MR carlos voy a internarlo hacer de esta forma igual cualquier duda te consulto igual muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## electromercado (Oct 23, 2010)

hola a todos como les va??, tengo que presentar un laboratorio cuya funcion es contar tanto ascendente como descendentemente pero con un orden de conteo dado por el maestro(0,1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,7,6,5,6,7,8,9, y reset); la condicion es que por lo menos contenga 3 compuestas logicas pero TTL(con bjts) lo demas con contadores, pic, cplds; para mi caso estoy tratando de hacerlo con multiplexores pero estoy crudo en el tema, uso un contador 4024 de binarios y un 74192 que asciende y desciende...ayudenme!!!!!, gracias!!!!


----------



## bere03 (Jul 9, 2011)

hola si me podrian ayudar necesito un contador de 0 a 15 con flip flops no importa cual, pero que al llegar a 15 cuente de forma descendente pero solo, sin switch, agradeceria su respuesta


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola bare03

Fijate en la imagen que está en el mensaje #16.
Ese es el circuito que andas buscando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johercar1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola amigos, necesito un contador con puros flipflop jk, he observado uno (pregunta #1 lado izquierdo) pero no entiendo que función cumplen esos cables que están al aire (son Vcc?), por otra parte está diseña con 74LS73, da igual que utilice 74LS76?
Agradezco si me pueden ayudar....


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola johecar1

No están al aire:
Los cuadritos cafés que se ven en la imagen son conmutadores electrónicos. No los hay en el mercado electrónico son solo unos dispositivos que trae el simulador Llamado LiveWire. Cuando están color café están aplicando un cero a donde estén conectados, cuando están color rojo aplican un nivel alto a donde estén conectados.

Si puedes hacer el mismo circuito con 74LS76 pero este trae entrada de S la cual si no la utilizas debes conectarla tierra(Gnd).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BKAR (Feb 29, 2012)

mmm puedes hacer uno asíncrono o contadores de rizo, asi le dicen
dices tu secuencia de 0-7 con lo Q no negados, ok cuando llege a 7 crea una logica con compuertas EX-OR
para invertir las salidas Q...ya que puedes ver un EX-OR de la siguiente manera::
A__| ===
    ||   =----Out  esto es una Ex-Or
B__| ===

ponesmos el Q a "A", si B=1 Out=Q negado (como una NOT)
si B=0 Out=Q (como un BUFFER)

resetea todos los FF y ahora tu cuenta a tomar seria la que muestran los Q negados


----------



## johercar1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Buenas tardes...
Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, MrCarlos disculpa como puedo sustituir estos conmutadores electrónicos en mi circuito fijo esos valores?
Bkar disculpa en el pdf que me enviaste tendría que montar el circuito con el título "CONECCION ASINCRONA 74LS76" y estaría completo y listo para realizar la cuenta 0-7 y 7-0? o debo realizar algún cambio?
En cuanto a lo de usa EX OR, en este caso el conteo sería automático (usare un timer 555 para la señal) o debo hacer algún cambio manuel para la cuenta regresiva?
De antemano muchas gracias....


----------



## BKAR (Mar 2, 2012)

si te das cuenta::
tomando los Qx tienes la cuenta ascendente por decirlo asi comenzando desde 000 en el caso de 3 bits
y a la vez los -Qx(los Q negados) tenemos la cuenta descendente comenzando de 111 en el caso de 3 
para contadores completos de n bits

como necesitamos seleccionar que Q o -Q usar, usamos las compuertas EX-OR con un bit de control
me entiendes??
asi ese bit hace qeu funcione como una NOT o como un BUFFER...asi seleccionar un Q o en todo caso un -Q, ahora quedaria "automatizar" el sistema para que cuando llegue a 0 cambie a -Q si estuviese en Q, tambien Reseteando o Seteando todos los FF, para la correcta visualización ya que si no fuera así se reflejaría en complemento cuando cambias la secuencia
...


----------



## Pcr1090 (Nov 27, 2012)

mrcarlos dijo:


> hola tutacloro
> 
> espero que el contador que tienes ya pueda contar ascendente y descendentemente, si así es entonces cuando esté contando ascendentemente debes detectar cuando llegue a 10 restablecer a 8 y cambiar la dirección de conteo, como ahora está contando descendentemente debes detectar cuando llegue a 15 restablecer a 1 y cambiar la dirección de conteo.
> para lograr esto tus flip-flop’s deben tener entradas de set y clear ya que por medio de estas podrás restablecer a 8 o a 1.
> ...



hola! Oye yo intente mandar ese pulso al clock y me resulto pero tengo que estar moviendo el data si quiero ascendente o descendente e incluso si muevo ese data antes de que llegue a 20, entonces al llegar a 19 se vuelte descendente. Me podrias ayudar con esto?? Por favor


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola Pcr1090

Por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje creo adivinar que tienes cuando menos 5 Flip-Flip tipo D 74LS74 conectados en cascada.
Así que podría contar desde 0 hasta 31(HEX).
Y, por supuesto, podría contar en forma ascendente o descendente según el estado del “Botón” conectado al inversor que se ve en aquel esquema.

Lo que no logro entender es qué pretendes que haga ese circuito.
Que cuente ascendentemente de 0 a 31(HEX) cuando el “Botón” esté aplicando un nivel alto al inversor ??
Que cuente Descendentemente de 31(HEX) a 0 cuando el “Botón” esté aplicando un nivel bajo al inversor ??

O qué estás intentando hacer con aquél ejemplo ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## agustin093 (Dic 5, 2015)

Hola gente! estoy haciendo un proyecto de un contador sincronico para un estacionamiento de autos y tengo un problema....

estoy usando un contador con UP/DOWN 74LS192 , y realizo el sincronismo utilizando Flip Flop tipo D y un clock con 555 como se ve en la figura....

Mi problema es que al conectarlo en protoboard para problarlo...... la bobina Q´  ( Q negada ) no tiene una tension fija, sino que varia entra 3.8 y 3.6 ( en nivel alto) y esa pequeña variacion hace que cuente solo...... como puedo estabilizar la tension del flip flop??? 

si uso la salida Q del flip flop y lo envio a una compuerta NOT funciona bien, pero seria dar mucha vuelta.... 

espero su ayuda! saludos!! ... ...



corrijo..... la tension en nivel alto de Q negada varia entre 3.50 y 3.27..... osea toma los 3.27 como nivel bajo.... y me produce un cambio! como puedo solucionarlo??


----------



## miguelus (Dic 5, 2015)

Buenas noches.

No es buena idea dejar las entradas sin fijar nivel a "0" o "1"...

Las entradas "D" donde están conectados los Pulsadores, si estos no están pulsados, están al "aire" esto puede provocar un  funcionamiento deficiente.

Conecta unas Resistencias de 4K7 entre esas entradas y VCC, de esta forma asegurás un "1" lógico en esas entradas, al pulsar el pulsador correspondiente, ese nivel será "0"

En los Decodificadores 74LS47  igualmente tienes los Pines 3, 4 y 5 sin conectar, es conveniente que los fijes a VCC.

Intenta Postear un esquema algo más nítido.

Sal U2


----------



## agustin093 (Dic 5, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> No es buena idea dejar las entradas sin fijar nivel a "0" o "1"...
> 
> ...





Hola, si me falto poner las las resistencias de pull up en el esquema que subi pero se las puse en la protoboard solo que les puse unas de 1k, crees que pueda ser eso?? 

Igualmente las entradas libres del 74LS47 las mande a +VCC ya que son negadas...... voy a cambiar las resistencias de los pulsadores y veo....


GRACIAS!



Ya probe poniendo una resistencia de 4k7 y nada..... le pongo mas chicas de 220  ohm y no varia nada!


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 6, 2015)

Hola agustin093

Hice algunos cambios a tu diseño.
Pruébalo a ver si es lo que pretendes hacer.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## agustin093 (Dic 6, 2015)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola agustin093
> 
> Hice algunos cambios a tu diseño.
> Pruébalo a ver si es lo que pretendes hacer.
> ...




Como no pude solucionar lo de la variacion de tension en la bobina Q' (Q negada) tuve que mandar Q una NOT y de ahi a las entradas UP y DOWN..... y ya anda bien!!  voy a probar con tus modificaciones igual!!

Muchas gracias x tu colaboracion!!


----------

